# pkg(8) Packages Archive



## glowiak (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello,
I made FreeBSD packages Archive, some of those packages are officialy deleted (for example openjfx8-devel),
Like VirtualBox-OSE 5.2.44_3, OpenJFX8-Devel, python27, chromium, minecraft-client and other old/deleted packages.

If you want to install those packages, link is here: https://sourceforge.net/projects/freebsd-pkg-archive/files
You can install it via 'pkg install <path to downloaded file>'


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2021)

What about their dependencies? You can't install them without having the proper dependencies. And for what OS version? Packages built for 12.x won't work on 11.x. What architectures? You may be able to get 32 bit packages installed and working on a 64 bit system, the other way around simply isn't going to work.


----------



## glowiak (Apr 13, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What about their dependencies? You can't install them without having the proper dependencies. And for what OS version? Packages built for 12.x won't work on 11.x. What architectures? You may be able to get 32 bit packages installed and working on a 64 bit system, the other way around simply isn't going to work.


Those packages are tested to work on 13.0, All of those packages are for amd64 architecture, If one of those packages has deleted dependency, you can found it in Archive


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2021)

glowiak said:


> If one of those packages has deleted dependency, you can found it in Archive


That's my point. Their dependencies aren't deleted and are still kept up to date in the FreeBSD repositories. So if any of your archived versions depends on package X version 1.0, it's going to fail to install because the FreeBSD repositories have moved on to version 1.1 for example.


----------



## glowiak (Apr 13, 2021)

SirDice said:


> That's my point. Their dependencies aren't deleted and are still kept up to date in the FreeBSD repositories. So if any of your archived versions depends on package X version 1.0, it's going to fail to install because the FreeBSD repositories have moved on to version 1.1 for example.


If the package needs a dependency, pkg(8) will fetch is and install from official repo, DEPENDIENCES ARE BEING ARCHIVED ONLY IF ROOTS WANTS TO REMOVE THEM


----------

